# Anyone into LARPing?



## TheWindAndRain (Jul 31, 2014)

Is anyone else into this? Live action role playing. Seems like a ton of adventure oriented fun. Definitely looking into playing in the near future. What a groovy hobby for a traveler!

Here's a few cool links to find out more:

http://ifgs.org/hero.asp

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_action_role-playing_game


----------



## Traveler (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks cool but I'd feel like an asshat if I tried to participate. Even as a child I had a hard time with imaginary activities.


----------



## Tude (Jul 31, 2014)

"Looks cool but I'd feel like an asshat if I tried to participate. Even as a child I had a hard time with imaginary activities."

All the merrier!



hehe j/k

Actually this looks like some of the improv I've seen at Renaissance festivals. I mean they train and have staged shows - but it's when they are walking around and start performing using some guest as a willing (or unwilling hehe) participant. Looks like fun though!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 31, 2014)

I used to see these guys every Saturday. I never tried, but have watched out of boredom or whatever. Most of the participants are in their teens or early twenties. The occasional dude in his 40's would show up which seemed kina strange, but whatever...looks like they had fun. Have fun explaining armor and a fake sword during law enforcement contacts


----------



## Dameon (Jul 31, 2014)

The closest I get to enjoying LARPing is getting drunk and stoned and watching, while trying to hold back from rolling around laughing.

I'm a nerd to the core, but some things transcend nerdiness and enter some other realm that even nerds have a hard time not scoffing at.


----------



## Anagor (Jul 31, 2014)

I never did LARP, but a lot of pen-and-paper role playing games like D&D, DSA, Shadowrun, Star Wars ... I even was the game master sometimes. A few (and I mean really only a few) years ago I enjoyed it. It was fun, and I thought about LARPing, too. But it's not exactly inexpensive, so I always delayed it. And I know people even older then me who play pen-and-paper or LARP on a regular basis. It's okay with me. 
But ... I think most of you guys and gals here are living in reality like I was living in the roleplaying imagination only. Okay, you don't rescue princesses, go for treasures, fight with swords or laser rifles. Not often, at least.  But travelling you live an interesting and eventful life.
I think more and more and more about travelling, changing my life and in a manner of speaking live like I only did in my imagination before. Right now I think roleplaying games and LARPs are cool if you have a 9-5 job, responsibilities, a more or less boring live (like mine). You can break out of your day-to-day job and stuff and just do something completely different with same minded people for a weekend. It's nice. But it's not enough for me anymore. I think.
Just my two cents ...


----------



## Mongo (Jul 31, 2014)

Dameon said:


> I'm a nerd to the core, but some things transcend nerdiness and enter some other realm that even nerds have a hard time not scoffing at.



I feel like Dameon theres something about larping that I just can't get behind. I have no problem joining up with people to play DnD, Deadlands, or mtg and drinking a few beers and just rolling up my characters actions but dressing up and acting it out, no no no. not that I wouldn't try it if i had the chance one of my friends almost set me up playing vampire the masquerad but he bailed on that.

also a lot of people i've met who larp are a bit out of it socially. they remind me of the main character in the movie Zero Charisma.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 1, 2014)

i'd like to think i'd give just about anything a try, so i'd give this a go, i think it would be fun if I could go with a bunch of friends. i know the odds are low, but if there were girls like the ones in those videos and links, i'd probably spend most of my time mackin on em... i mean... cosplay girls? soooo hot!


----------



## notOK (Aug 1, 2014)

Now I know mad gals who dig on Dr Who, and've shot pool in dive bars with gals who'd have rather been at home leveling up on World of Warcraft, and had some take me to free comic book day & snag some brews thereafter. That being said, I have never met any LARPing mamas, not once. Don't disbelieve they exist, but I never seen one. And yessiree, cosplay chicks can be tarded hot, well better'n half the time.


----------



## Traveler (Aug 1, 2014)

I could definitely play some paper and pencil stuff like DnD.


----------

